# not a weed but?



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

I see these web-like things on the grass and on the plants which is white in color.
What could this be and what should I do about it?
I am in Central IL.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Spiderweb, do nothing.


----------



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks.
These looked denser and whiter than average spider web, that is why I got worried.


----------

